# Uruguay collecting trip!



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Guys, I have set the dates for this years trip with Felipe, Dec 2-13. We will be traveling to the northwest part of the country, Salto, Artigas, Bella Union, Rio Uruguay. Many species of Gymnogeophagus, Astroloheros, Crenicichla, tetras, catfish and plecos. We will specifically go for Crenicichla celidochilus, also included will be an opportunity to go sportfishing on the Rio Uruguay with a guide to catch huge Dorado. They can get up to 30 lbs. Cost will be $1,550 US per person plus airfare, This will include all lodging, travel within Uruguay, food, export permits, ect. I went this past December and must say Felipe is an excellent guide and host. He took very good care of us and we caught more fish than anyone could every bring back. Space will be limited. 
I already have 7-8 people committed and once all slots are filled that will be it, A deposit is required to hold your spot. Pictures from the last trip. http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/fo...d.php?t=108267 Ken 
02 Dec/ Leave at night to go to the Estancia in Rincon de Pacheco, region; Artigas. 
Itinerary 
>We drive at night; 8 hours, to arrive at the border of the regions 
>Rivera-Artigas the next morning, there we start collecting in 2-3 diff. streams by 
>the road and arrive to the Estancia around 04.00-05.00 PM 
> 
>03) Estancia in Rincon de Pacheco 
>The Estancia has 5000 hectars and this is the best place for 
>celidochilus....even if they are very hard to catch...this is the best place 
>to try!! 
>The Estancia is very near (1-2klms.) the Rio Cuareim (border to 
>Brazil). 
>There we will collect (very easy!) C.minuano (diff. from the one from Rio 
>Yi), C.missioneira (also diff.), C.scottii, C.sp. (similar to Lepidota but a 
>new species), gymnos, australoheros, catfish and hoplias 
>In Estancia we will stay with friends of Felipe who have a large private residence 
>04) Leave the Estancia at morning and drive to the town of Bella Union. 
>We have 260 klms. to Bella Union and we will collect by the road (3-4 places), 
>arrive to Bella Union late PM 
>Bella Union is the most northern town of Uruguay....by the Rio Uruguay and Rio 
>Cuareim....border to Argentina and Brazil. 
>There we have 2 options of lodging; one is a hotel in town and the other one is a 
>family who rent rooms. 
> 
>05) Collecting all day in Bella Union; 2 big lagoons...not so many gymnos 
>but the 2 species of apistos we have, and a lot of diff. tetras and 
>livebearers that we dont have in other places in Uruguay. 
> 
>06) Leave Bella Union at morning and to the city of Salto.....200 klms. but 
>we will do 3-4 collecting spots on the road, arrive late PM, stay in a local hotel 
> 
>07) Collecting in Villa Constitucion....we will need all day...a very good 
>collecting place near the Rio Uruguay; G.balzanii, G.australis, C.dimerus, 
>C.vittata, lot of tetras and other fishes. 60 klm. from Salto city, back to 
>the hotel late PM 
> 
>08) At morning; Dorado fishing with boat, 5 hours Rio Uruguay. 
>Anyone who does not wish to go fishing will collect with Felipe around Salto 
> 
>09) Breakfeast at the hotell, leave and travel to Felipe's wife, Helen, parents home, 
>they live in Salto (there we are going to have lunch and dinner the 2 days 
>we are in Salto and there we can leave the fishes safety), prepare all the 
>fishes for the trip home to Salinas.....lunch....and home to Salinas. Arrive 
>around 19.30-20.00 PM. 
> 
>10) Salinas (or extra day if we need an extra day when we are in the 
>north....because rain or something else) 
> 
>11) Collecting in Paso Pache, region; Canelones, 110 klms. from Salinas, Rio 
>Santa Lucia....a lot of gymnos! 
>Back to Salinas late PM 
> 
>12) Montevideo?, we must stay "near" Salinas that day because Felipe must meet with official from the ministry who will give us the export documents. 
>(sanitary at the airport) 
> 
>13) Last day, packing 
> 
>I think this is a very good itinerary....lot of fishes....lot of different 
>species....it will be hard to decide what to bring back home! 
> 
Includes: 
> 
>All food + non alcoholic drinks 
>All transport (around 2300 klms.) 
>All lodge (house here in Salinas, Estancia in Artigas, Hotel in Bella Union 
>and Hotel in Salto) 
>Export document 
>Sanitary document 
>Dorado fishing (rent of boats and gear = 5 hours)


----------

